# ATi Tool Settings



## DaMulta (Sep 1, 2007)

OK I have been trying to get my ATi Tool Settings straighted on on my system.

Sometimes when I boot I get this screen.

What is it?






Also when I try and touch the slider bar I get this message. I can however move the slider bad at the top.






Then when I enter driver level WITHOUT restarting I get this screen







I am running crossfire, so I thought you needed to set each device to the OC that you wanted. But what I have found is just to mess with Device 1 instead of device 0. Is that affecting both of the cards? In CCC I only get a read out of my temps for 1 card. So I'm guessing that it is only reading one card for the temp check.

Am I doing everything right? WE all need to work together and come up with a guide for this tool.


----------

